# cannot connect to server in Parallels Plesk Panel 9.3



## pauljohn (Jan 27, 2010)

Database working in Wamp Server 2.0
Exported the SQL script and imported it into the Parallels Plesk Panel 9.3. Database already created in the panel. Tables are uploaded OK.
Other file pages in http docs, 2 of which have a connection to the database.
Two other files do not use the database and these appear when hosted.
Two files with the database connection show message - cannot connect to server.
Appreciate some answer.


----------



## krisanta (Aug 2, 2008)

if the database is perfectly working on a local server, you may need to check on your configuration file if it has the correct username and password for the database user.


----------

